# Tom's Garage Build



## Tom J (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi there

I'm commencing a garage build, it's going to be approximately 6m x 4m need to double check what I can squeeze in. I've had to build some walls up to level it off as it's a sloping site, I'll get some pictures up of how it is now

I'm going to be building it under the rules for permitted development and it's going to be made primarily out of timber. May run one course of concrete blocks down first so I can put a DPC in

It needs to be under 2.5m high as it will be within 2m of the boundary. I'm going to place it 1m from each boundary (neighbour and back wall) so I don't have to apply for building regulations either.

I'm planning on using 4x4 timbers for each corner and around each door and 4x2s elsewhere. Would that be strong enough? Or would I need to use 4x4s to join the four corners at ceiling height to beef it up?

Also I was thinking of a single pitch sloped roof sloping from 2.5m down to 2m( over a run of 4m). Would this fall be enough? Planning on using rubber EPDM roofing.

For my sloped rafters would cutting into the rafters in a birds mouth fashion on each side be the correct way to ensure the roof doesn't push the walls out on each side? Can't think the correct way to do it

Thanks in advance, should be an exciting build.


----------



## Tom J (Mar 29, 2009)

Some progress pics of levelling the area off. Bit of a mess but tidied it up a bit since


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

This sounds interesting!
Good luck


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

shudaman said:


> This sounds interesting!
> Good luck


Good luck with this and don't forget to read his post on his build, although it may put you off doing it! A LOT of work involved.


----------



## Tom J (Mar 29, 2009)

jenks said:


> Good luck with this and don't forget to read his post on his build, although it may put you off doing it! A LOT of work involved.


Already read all of his thread has provided me with some great ideas


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

I'll keep coming back to this thread, looking forward to see what you do. :thumb:


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Here comes another garage build thread that I will be very envious of!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Good luck with it im sure it will look great when finished


----------



## Tom J (Mar 29, 2009)

So after a very long delay due to money and being busy with work, I am continuing with the build.

I've mixed over 1T of materials and poured all the footings, pics to follow


----------



## Honda (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi, if your worried about roof spread attach timber spreaders from rafter to rafter to make an A frame, or rest them on the plate and fix (depending on head room). Hope this helps?


----------



## lejenko (May 20, 2012)

Subscribed :thumb:


----------



## Tom J (Mar 29, 2009)

Well this has not been progressed for a while due to other commitments but recently made some progress.
It's timber framed, apart from the block work pillars to support the roller door. Will have EPDM rubber roof


----------



## Tom J (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## andy-v (Apr 13, 2015)

what a view


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Wow you live in a beautiful location.
Look forward to seeing the garage progress.


----------

